
As suicide rates rise, researchers separate thoughts from actions - DrScump
https://www.sciencenews.org/article/suicide-rates-rise-researchers-separate-thoughts-actions
======
rurban
What I miss from this overview are two interesting facts:

That more aggressors die of suicide than during combat.
[http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-
way/2013/01/14/169364733/...](http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-
way/2013/01/14/169364733/u-s-militarys-suicide-rate-surpassed-combat-deaths-
in-2012)

And that the suicide rate amongst the war victims is much higher than the rate
amongst the war aggressors.

e.g. 349 in the US military 2013 vs 450 in Bosnia 2013 as absolute number.

That fact that modern and cheaper cognitive-behavioral therapy is 2x better
than standard US talk therapy is not new in Europa amongst the war victims and
refugees.

